# Domain weg: Aus Musikportal wird Dialer-Seite



## Heiko (17 März 2005)

Krach um die bekannte Internetseite hit1.de: Die Seite, auf der noch bis vor kurzem 20.000 Menschen am Tag Informationen rund um Stars und Musik fanden, ist jetzt in der Hand eines Dialer-Anbieters. Der Grund: Die Domain wurde vom Provider freigegeben – versehentlich, wie Matthias Baran, bisheriger Betreiber von hit1.de, versichert. Er spricht von einem „geschäfts- und imageschädigenden“ Vorgang. Jetzt droht ein dicker Rechtsstreit.

Hit1.de war eines der großen deutschen Internetportale rund um Musik und Hitparaden. Seit 1997 betrieb Matthias Baran die Domain mit großem Erfolg. Besucher fanden auf der Seite die aktuellen deutschen und europäischen Charts, Informationen über Stars und Sternchen, Chroniken, einen Ticketshop und vielen mehr. Doch dann vor einigen Tagen die große Panne: Baran bat seinen Provider, die für ihn überflüssige Domain hit1-marktplatz.de zu löschen. Womit er nicht rechnete: „Der Provider hat versehentlich statt hit1-marktplatz.de die Domain hit1.de gelöscht“, so der frustrierte Domainbetreiber. Der Vorfall wäre allenfalls ärgerlich, wenn nicht sofort jemand anders zugegriffen hätte: Ein in der Szene bestens bekannter Dialer-Anbieter aus München schlug sofort zu und registrierte die Domain für sich. Die Folge: Wer nun auf hit1.de kommt, findet dort nur den Download eines hochtarifierten Dialers vor. „Loggen Sie sich jetzt ein um die Seite zu betreten“, heißt es jetzt in großen Lettern auf hit1.de.

Baran ist stinksauer und „distanziert sich ganz klar von den jetzigen Machenschaften auf der hit1.de-Seite“, wie er sagt: „Wenn jemand Gänseblümchen veröffentlicht hätte, wäre es zumindest kein Imageschaden. So werden aber unsere Kunden abgezockt.“ Sein Versuch, die Domain über den Provider zurückzubekommen, sei fehlgeschlagen. Jetzt sind die Anwälte am Zug. Eine einstweilige Verfügung sei bereits in Arbeit, so Baran: „Wir versuchen die Domain wieder zu bekommen und werden Schadenssatz beim Provider einfordern.“ Als weitere Konsequenz hat Baran sein Musikportal auf die Domain *mix1.de *  verlagert, wo Besucher statt eines teuren Dialers wieder das gewohnte Angebot finden.

Dass Webseitenbetreiber in Schwierigkeiten kommen können, wenn sie ihre Domain ungewollt verlieren, ist nichts Ungewöhnliches. So gelange erst unlängst die Domain robinsonlist.de des Interessenverbands Deutsches Internet (IDI) offensichtlich auf ähnliche Weise in die Hand eines Dialer-Anbieters. Unter robinsonlist.de konnte man sich in eine Mailschutzliste eintragen, um vor unerwünschter Mailwerbung verschont zu bleiben. Jetzt müssen Interessenten auf die URL *erobinson.de  *  ausweichen, da unter der ursprünglichen Domain ein teurer Dialer lauert. Und es gibt auch noch kuriosere Beispiele: So war bis vor wenigen Tagen unter der Domain www.polizei-lehrte ebenfalls ein Dialer zu finden. Auch diese Domain wurde zunächst von ihrem eigentlichen Besitzer, eben der Polizei in Lehrte betrieben worden. Nach der Freigabe wurde sie augenblicklich von einem Dialer-Anbieter registriert, der unter diesem Namen teuer Hausaufgabenhilfen über ein 09009-Einwählprogramm anbot. Inzwischen ist die Polizei-Domain aber offenbar wieder de-registriert.

http://www.computerbetrug.de/news/050317_01.php
http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=246


----------



## galdikas (17 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Hit1.de war eines der großen deutschen Internetportale rund um Musik und Hitparaden.



Dann hat der Portalbetreiber an der Bezeichnung "HIT1.DE"  ein sogenanntes ausschließliches Werktitelrecht (§ 5 MarkenG) erlangt. Das berechtigt ihn dazu, Dritten die geschäftliche Verwendung identischer/ähnlicher Titelbezeichnungen für gleichartige Homepageprojekte untersagen zu dürfen, § 15 MarkenG. Wer dieses Kennzeichenrecht vorsätzlich verletzt, dem drohen  bis zu 3 Jahre Haft oder Geldstrafe, bei gewerbsmäßigem Handeln sogar 5 Jahre, § 143 MarkenG.



			
				Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Ein in der Szene bestens bekannter Dialer-Anbieter aus München ... registrierte die Domain für sich. Die Folge: Wer nun auf hit1.de kommt, findet dort nur den Download eines hochtarifierten Dialers vor.



Die Verdialerung seiner Homepages ist ärgerlich, aber nicht rechtswidrig. Wegen seiner fortgesetzten, vorsätzlichen Kaperei fremder Markenzeichen 

Dialer-Abzocke mit dem Namen c't unterbunden
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/48895

Dialerschutz geht gegen Trittbrettfahrer vor
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=8767

könnte er sich aber einer strafrechtlichen Verfolgung aussetzen, erst recht bei gewerbsmäßigem Handeln - vorausgesetzt, die betroffenen Kennzeicheninhaber stellen überhaupt Strafantrag:



> wurde gegen ihn auch Strafantrag gestellt, aus den oben genannten Gründen?


 http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=90157#90157

gal.


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

> Wegen seiner fortgesetzten, vorsätzlichen Kaperei


Nicht zu vergessen die - mittlerweile ausgeräumte - Sache mit der SPD Unterhaching


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2005)

Kann mich bitte mal jemand aufklären, wie funtioniert das kapern von Domänen? Sucht da laufend ein Prozess nach freiwerdenen Domänen?
Können die dann automatisch auf den neuen Inhaber, innerhalb von Sekunden registriert werde? Der neue Inhaber muss dann doch sicher die geeigneten manuell herausfiltern. 
Danke für eine Antwort, ein Link zu einer Seite, die das erklärt genügt mir auch. Bitte nicht englisch, das ist bei mir ziemlich eingerostet.


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Das hat nichts mit "karpern" zu tun. Genauso kann man gute Keyword-Domains wie z.B. [edit].de in einem Script alle paar Sekunden abfragen ob die Domain frei ist. Wenn die Domain frei ist, wird sie eben sofort innerhalb weniger Sekunden registriert. Das machen heutzutage hunderte Firmen auf der ganzen Welt z.B. ....com, ......com, ......com etc. 

DAY 

_URLs gelöscht 
das Studium der NUB nochmals dringend empfohlen 
modaction_


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Sorry, habe ich wieder einmal vergessen   

DAY


----------



## stieglitz (17 März 2005)

@DAY.de
Da wird also eine Datenbank mit interessanten Namen aufgebaut und die werden per Skript laufend abgefragt ob sie frei sind.
Wie kommt dann so eine Domäne wie Polizei-Lehrte in diese Liste?
Deinem Kollegen "walter" war es doch sichtlich peinlich, dass er diese 
domäne "gakapert" hatte und hat auch sofort darauf reagiert.


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Keine Ahnung wie so eine Domain in die Catcherliste kommt und was Walter macht. Manche Domains werden von bestimmten Firmen auch nur deshalb registriert, weil sie "Traffic" haben d.h. eine gute Verlinkung und/oder Pagerank haben.

DAY


----------



## News (17 März 2005)

In der Sache mit der Polizei-Domain geht aus den Antworten von T. ja hervor, dass diese Domain manuell registriert wurde. Es geschieht also offensichtlich manchmal automatisch - und manchmal per Hand. Das Argument einer automatischen Registrierung taugt natürlich ggf. auch gut als Schutzbehauptung.
Siehe "SPD Unterhaching" und die damalige Auskunft der Dialerfirma gegenüber der Presse.
 Letztlich kann wohl kein Außenstehender nachprüfen, ob so etwas nun eine gezielte Aktion oder ein "Zufall" ist...


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Manche Catcherdienste bieten es auch an, daß man eine beliebige freigewordene Domain die einen bestimmten Pagerank hat, automatisch auf einen registriert. 

DAY


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2005)

Machen das domli und ihre österreichischen Komplementäre nicht so???
(müsste day doch evtl. wissen?)


----------



## News (17 März 2005)

Es gibt ja die Agentur eines Herrn Th* Do* mit Sitz in Wien, die sowohl einen Domainservice anbietet als auch viele Dialerseiten hostet. Da läuft es vermutlich genau so ab, wie die (nicht sehr ausführliche) Homepage ahnen lässt:


> Über den Domainc***** haben Sie die Möglichkeit entweder Ihre Wunschdomain zu bekommen, oder Ihre Domainregistrierung abzusichern.


----------



## dvill (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Manche Catcherdienste bieten es auch an, daß man eine beliebige freigewordene Domain die einen bestimmten Pagerank hat, automatisch auf einen registriert.


Das ist die technische Seite. Es war schon klar, dass bei der Menge Müll, die in die Suchmaschinen reingekippt wird, die Schaufeln nicht mehr von Hand bedient werden.

Aber rechtlich ändert das nichts. Der Mensch, der anmeldet, bleibt verantwortlich. Wer freihändig auf der Autobahn fährt, ist auch verantwortlich, wenn er Unfälle verursacht.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Genauso kann man gute Keyword-Domains wie z.B. [edit].de in einem Script alle paar Sekunden abfragen ob die Domain frei ist. Wenn die Domain frei ist, wird sie eben sofort innerhalb weniger Sekunden registriert. Das machen heutzutage hunderte Firmen auf der ganzen Welt z.B. ....com, ......com, ......com etc.


D. müßte seit letzer Woche Probleme haben, seine PC zu benutzen. Er hatte Besuch


----------



## sascha (17 März 2005)

> Er hatte Besuch



Schoooooon wieder?


----------



## Reducal (17 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> D. müßte seit letzer Woche Probleme haben, seine PC zu benutzen. Er hatte Besuch.


Wer hatte von wem Besuch? Meinst Du den Wiener Th* Do* oder wen anderen mit "D", der hier im Thread schon erwähnt wurde?


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Gemeint ist wohl der Wiener, denn der Münchener hat noch PC-Zugriff - er postet gerade im Branchenforum.
Aber worum geht es überhaupt bei den "Besuchen"?


----------



## DAY.DE (17 März 2005)

Es gibt ja viele Wege an einen Internet-PC ranzukommen (PC der Freundin/Frau bzw. Internet-Cafe etc.) und in einem Forum zu posten.

DAY


----------



## Captain Picard (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja viele Wege an einen Internet-PC ranzukommen (PC der Freundin/Frau bzw. Internet-Cafe etc.) und in einem Forum zu posten


wow, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gewußt , danke für diesen wertvollen Hinweis ...

cp


----------



## A John (17 März 2005)

DAY.DE schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ja viele Wege an einen Internet-PC ranzukommen (PC der Freundin/Frau bzw. Internet-Cafe etc.).....


...oder am (spendenfinanzierten?) Rechner des "lieben" Nachbarn.
Vielleicht trifft man sich dort ja auch zum gegenseitigen Wunden lecken? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Gruß A. John


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Also doch Besuch beim Münchener D.? Ist ja wirklich nicht leicht, aus den Andeutungen ein Bild zu gewinnen


----------



## Anonymous (17 März 2005)

Reducal schrieb:
			
		

> > D. müßte seit letzer Woche Probleme haben, seine PC zu benutzen. Er hatte Besuch.
> 
> 
> Wer hatte von wem Besuch? Meinst Du den Wiener Th* Do* oder wen anderen mit "D", der hier im Thread schon erwähnt wurde?


Wer? - M.D.  Von wem? - GVZ Wo? - München.


----------



## Reducal (18 März 2005)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> GVZ


Stehe ein bisschen auf´m Schlauch, was ist das?


----------



## Der Jurist (18 März 2005)

Ich übersetze das mit *G*erichts*v*oll*z*ieher


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

Mich würde es mal interessieren warum Postings gelöscht werden und die IP geblockt wird (da tut Ihr Euch keinen Gefallen, ich denke da nur Internetkaffee, wenn plötzlich alle nicht mehr auf die Seite kommen, da schneidet Ihr Euch selber ins Fleisch)?


----------



## Anonymous (18 März 2005)

tragt eure  Schlammschlachten zu Hause aus...


----------



## A John (18 März 2005)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wer? - M.D.  Von wem? - GVZ Wo? - München.


Wenn es "der" ist, der scheint momentan noch übler drauf zu sein, als er es normalerweise schon ist.
[edit] .
Vielleicht hält er seinen Anwalt ja für unterbeschäftigt.

Und weil es gerade passt: *Der Urheber* des berühmten Gra********- Report scheint langsam mit seinem Nachfolgeprojekt in die Gänge zu kommen.
Wie ich ihn kenne, lohnt es sich, die Seite im Auge zu behalten.
Das er es dabei mit aller Vorsicht angehen lässt, ist nur all zu verständlich. Ist der Gegenseite doch kein Trick zu schäbig, um Kritiker vor Gericht zu zerren.
In letzter Zeit tut sie sich damit allerdings zunehmend schwerer, wie u.A. auch ich feststellen konnte.  :supercool: 

Gruß A. John

_ Auch die nähere  Beschreibung der  Schlammschlacht   ist unerwünscht 
modaction _


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> Und weil es gerade passt: *Der Urheber* des berühmten Gra********- Report scheint langsam mit seinem Nachfolgeprojekt in die Gänge zu kommen.


Whois liefert aber nichts, was auf den Urheber des besagten Reports deutet, der Stil ebenfalls nicht.
das deutet auf jemand ganz anderen ...

cp


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

@cp: wow, das ist ja eine Überraschung... 

ist DD eigentlich prinzipiell der admin ausländischer Domaininhaber bei United?
ich meine nur, weil der bei so vielen unterschiedichen spannenden domains admin ist...
off topic, oder so:
http://www.domain-recht.de/magazin/article.php?id=243

www.efm-spai*.de
sexy-callg*s.de
utib*.de
ops-servic*.de


----------



## A John (18 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Whois liefert aber nichts, was auf den Urheber des besagten Reports deutet, der Stil ebenfalls nicht.
> das deutet auf jemand ganz anderen ...


WHOW! Sieht so aus, als hätte die Domain auf mysteriöse Weise den Besitzer gewechselt. (Scheint irgendwo ein Nest zu sein). Das riecht nach Ärger! Mal gespannt, was der IDI dazu meint.
Habe mich schon gewundert, warum keiner der Links auf der Seite funktioniert.

Gruß A. John


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

Nach meinen Recherchen passt alles!
siehe
www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?biomeda.org
--> nx1.de
--> Jochen D*
--> IDI-Vorsitzender

ich war aber erst auch reichlich verwirrt...


----------



## A John (18 März 2005)

cj schrieb:
			
		

> Nach meinen Recherchen passt alles!
> siehe
> www.computerbetrug.de/whois/whois.php?biomeda.org
> --> nx1.de
> ...


@cj und cp: 
Ich meinte die Seite mit dem neuen Projekt (Netreporter) von A.K. dem Initiator des berühmten Gr***-Reportes. Die gehört jetzt einem C.R. in Spanien, wie ich gerade festgestellt habe.
Merkwürdig.  :gruebel: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Heiko (18 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> cj schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nö. Gut verständlich.


----------



## drboe (18 März 2005)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Whois liefert aber nichts, was auf den Urheber des besagten Reports deutet, der Stil ebenfalls nicht.
> das deutet auf jemand ganz anderen ...


Was findest Du denn stilistisch an einer Kopie eines Teils des ehemals auf der AK Domain publizierten Textes von "DAS SYNDIKUS-SYNDIKAT — 1. TEIL" anders, als im Original? Fehlt Dir _"Die Hydra war unmäßig groß, eine Schlange mit neun Häuptern, von denen acht sterblich, das in der Mitte aber unsterblich war. Wurde ein Haupt abgeschlagen, so wuchsen deren zwei hervor."_? 

Was den WHOIS Eintrags angeht, so gibt es dafür eine einfache Erklärung, die Du beizeiten vermutlich auf der Webseite erhälst. Nur eben nicht jetzt und sicher nicht von mir. Es ist trivial und zugleich sehr erheiternd. 

M. Boettcher


----------



## drboe (18 März 2005)

A John schrieb:
			
		

> WHOW! Sieht so aus, als hätte die Domain auf mysteriöse Weise den Besitzer gewechselt. (Scheint irgendwo ein Nest zu sein). Das riecht nach Ärger! Mal gespannt, was der IDI dazu meint.
> Habe mich schon gewundert, warum keiner der Links auf der Seite funktioniert.


Kein Mysterium, möglichen Ärger wurde schon vor einiger Zeit vorgebeugt, und das Nest, so man unbedingt eines ausmachen will, sitzt wenn, dann nah' bei Dir. Es ist derzeit aber alles i. O. Keep Cool, verzichte auf das anheizen von Gerüchten und warte ab.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Captain Picard (18 März 2005)

@cj & A John

 ich hab mir im Webarchive noch mal die KM-Reports zu Gemüte geführt, es ist  AFAICS  wortwörtlich derselbe Text 
was nicht unbedingt ein Beweis für den gleichen Urheber sein muß (Blick in die Karten 
des Nachbarn erspart stundenlanges Nachdenken) 
lassen wir uns überraschen. 

cp


----------



## cicojaka (18 März 2005)

xxx


----------



## Anonymous (21 März 2005)

Die .....  haben kein Impressum!!

_aus rechtlichen Gründen editiert 
modaction _


----------



## A John (22 März 2005)

Heiko schrieb:
			
		

> Krach um die bekannte Internetseite hit1.de:


Jetzt ist es sogar zu N-TV durchgedrungen:
http://www.n-tv.de/345686.html
Nun ja, mit "Einstweiligen" bezüglich Domainnamen kennt sich der neue Domaininhaber ja aus. 
Und wenn man den nächsten Artikel liest:
http://www.n-tv.de/343081.html
wäre es vielleicht keine schlechte Idee, wenn er sich vorsichtshalber schonmal nach einem Ersatzanwalt umsieht. :lupe: 

Gruß A. John


----------



## Reducal (24 März 2005)

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=97620#97620


			
				Gast schrieb:
			
		

> D. müßte seit letzer Woche Probleme haben, seine PC zu benutzen. Er hatte Besuch


Totgeglaubte leben länger! Zum Posten braucht es nunmal einen PC, siehe hier, vom 22.03.05!


----------



## sascha (24 März 2005)

Neues zum Fall des Musikportals: http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=9726


----------



## Heiko (24 März 2005)

Schnell sind die bei n-tv ja schon...
http://www.n-tv.de/345686.html


----------



## News (24 März 2005)

[off-topic] Nur das Symbolfoto bei n-tv finde ich zum Schießen komisch.
Die abgebildeten Personen mit dem Sonstwas-Bild auf dem PC-Monitor wollen mir irgendwie so gar nicht nach "Nutzern des Musikportals" aussehen  
Naja, so ist das halt oft mit Bildarchiven. SCNR


----------

